# anyone goin to asa in march?



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

going to both of them.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

The Bubba & Buzz Tour 2010 continues at Fort Benning and Paris.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I will go to the Paris shoot but not the first one


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I will be at both


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

PLanniing on both, but we'll see. For sure Georgia


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

I will be at both of them as well as a few more members of the Xtreme Team


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

i will be at both of them


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Only the Columbus one this year.


----------



## kateraxl2970 (Jan 2, 2009)

Planning on Columbus!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be at Columbus, GA. The Paris shoot is just a little too far.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Reckon I'll be at Paris but not Ft. Ben. That Sunday is our first shoot of the year locally and I gotta cook the hot dogs. 

Dang, I hate missing Columbus. Really liked the Classic down there.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

I will make it to Ft. Benning but not Paris work wont let me :sad:


----------



## mossyoak mafia (Feb 5, 2010)

good deal im goin to both proly


----------



## romero (Jan 14, 2010)

i will be going to columbus & augusta but not paris texas


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

I hope to be at both :darkbeer:


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

We will be at Paris


----------



## Bertsboy (Jan 30, 2005)

*Paris*

I will be at the Paris shoot March 26-28th.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Is anybody having trouble getting to the registration page on the ASA site? I am trying to register for the Paris shoot, but it just opens the same page that it's on when you click on it.


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll be at Columbus but Paris is too far away.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

Gonna try to make it to Columbus with a couple buds, but Texas is too far for me.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

jrmysell said:


> Is anybody having trouble getting to the registration page on the ASA site? I am trying to register for the Paris shoot, but it just opens the same page that it's on when you click on it.


It's best to just call the office 770-795-0232


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

My Son and I will be at Ft. Benning


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I'll be at Paris, but first I have to get some snow off the ground to be able to get out and do some yardage judging!


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm hoping to make the columbus shoot. This will be my first ASA tournament besides the local ones


----------



## BigKelly (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll be at Columbus, but Paris I dont know yet!:shade:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> It's best to just call the office 770-795-0232


Thanks for your help. I called, and they said the registration was down yesterday, but it's up today, so I got signed up for Paris


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

Just Texas..Should we bring snow boots?????


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

cabotvt said:


> Just Texas..Should we bring snow boots?????


Pobably. If you do, it'll melt as your heading there, but if you don't it'll be covered in snow Isn't that how it works?


----------



## bradwood (Sep 3, 2008)

I was planning on going to Columbus till I found out that my daughters NASP team is competing for the State Championship in Columbus OH on the 5th. Just can't miss it, plus I help out a couple other kids on the team. So it looks like I might have to check out plane fare for Paris.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Planning on Paris


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

what is the closest airport if I am going to Paris, Tx?


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

ga. bound but not texas, i go to texas im thinkin broadheads and bucks.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

BrownDog2 said:


> what is the closest airport if I am going to Paris, Tx?


Your sort of a split btw two

Dallas DFW and Love(which is closer) 

Or 

the little town of Texarkana 

it's under 2hrs drive from either or


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 8, 2002)

I will be in Columbus since it is only 45 minutes from my house. Want be in 
Tx. to far to travel for a Fireman to get off work.


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll be in Paris


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Both


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I love Paris in the Spring Time!! I'll be there!


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll be in Columbus for sure, Paris is still up in the air for me. Just depends on finances!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

you got plenty of finances matt, besides you need to get after the soy race!


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

If all goes well I will be at both


----------



## southern il 3d (Aug 15, 2009)

will be at both


----------



## SA_ArcheryGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll be at Paris


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

3Dblackncamo said:


> you got plenty of finances matt, besides you need to get after the soy race!


I'm going to try my best, but money for a broke college kid is tight!


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

Planning on both GA shoots. Can't make Paris, (the one I really wanted to go to) my son has a baseball tournament.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

I may not get to go now, My Roomie for Paris can't make it


----------



## soonerman001 (Mar 24, 2009)

ill be at paris cant wait to smoke some 12z :darkbeer:


----------

